# B.O.S.S. Question.....



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

WHere do you all get your BOSS. I've called every feed store within 30 miles and even a couple an hours drive away. Tracked some down at a feed store 90 miles from here, but they want to only sell in bulk, 1000 # or more at a time. 
Several feed store managers recommended using Walmart/TSC birdseed, but that is never cleaned and you end up getting pieces of stalk and other trash. 
I ran into the same problem with rolled barley, having the stores tell me it just wasn't grown in OK. Finally found it two hours north in KS, but at least they will 50# bag it for me.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

TSC. It is wild bird food. There will be wild birds on it and it's in an orange bag. Black Oil Sunflower Seed is its label.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I always buy it as bird food... It does have bits of stalk etc... But I figure the goats would be eating the stalks anyways..?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Stalks won't hurt them. Wish I could find a stubble field to pasture. ..


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

mine get the bird brand


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I buy black oil sunflower seeds at tractor supply company and it is packaged for birds, however, it is about the cleanest looking feed I have seen for any animal, there isn't any trash or stalks and even if there were, goats are browsers anyway, they would velociraptor down sunflower stalks if they could get to them.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup....tsc)).


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We buy ours as bird feed, too. Plus we grow some of our own...and yes, they LOVE the stalks, flower petals, leaves, and every part of it.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

So glad I read this thread...I've been sorting the "junk" out of my goats' boss:roll:.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We get our at Tractor supply as well...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can also buy BOSS at WalMart and similar stores in the garden section or pet food section intended for wild birds.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's been several years since I've bought any for birdseed, but just remembered it wasn't cleaned. Don't know why I thought it should be for my girls!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Just be careful. Some of the BOSS you buy at Walmart etc has been treated with a chemical that prevents the seeds from growing. I don't feel comfortable feeding them treated seeds.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well the Black oil sunflower seeds I get at tractor supply certainly will come up, they come up all over their pen because they don't always eat all of them. Sometimes it looks like a sea of sunflowers sprouting up out there.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Since posting this, I have inquired about this at a seed distributer abt 60 miles away that my local mill recommended. The gen mgr there advised me NOT to feed bird seed OR seed quality B.O.S.S. as literally all would have been treated with insecticides to prevent insect and rodent damage while in storage before sale to the end producer. His concern wasn't that it would be enough to harm the goats, (admitted that it didn't kill birds) but could be transmitted to the milk. (I'm trying to get away from ALL chemicals). His advise was for me to either grow my own, find a producer and arrange a bulk purchase from the field, or find a feed mill that had untreated feed grade boss. Alternately, one could order organic or food grade over the Internet. (cost prohibitive for me). 
I'm back to square one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Why do you have to use BOSS? What are you trying to add to their diet with it? 

I don't feed any BOSS. It is too expensive.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You only need small amounts of BOSS because it's calorie dense, the cost balances out. High in vitamin E among other things.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Why do you have to use BOSS? What are you trying to add to their diet with it?
> 
> I don't feed any BOSS. It is too expensive.


Working with county extension agent/local university to come up with a non GMO 16% + grain ration. BOSS is just one of the recommended ingredients.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

If the seeds have been treated how would a person know? Is there an ingredient to look for and is it on the package?


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't help you there. I was looking to buy in bulk from a seed company.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are really easy to grow and the goats eat the stems and leaves, too. They will dry out on the stem and all you need to do is store them over the winter while you use them up. Cheap and organic, just takes a little work to plant them and harvest them.


----------

